
Sieve of Eratosthenes - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sieve_of_Eratosthenes
======
abenedic
One nice thing is you can use this to find primes in arithmetic progression,
which can be useful[1].

[1]
[https://www.jstor.org/stable/1967477](https://www.jstor.org/stable/1967477)

